# What Sites Do You Go to for Music ?



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 7, 2011)

Just list free stuff.....

This is what I know of:

http://www.sugarmegs.org/

http://www.archive.org/index.php

http://nugs.net/

http://www.jango.com/profiles/39682447?l=0 - We listen to jango alot if were are partying...That way anyone can search for stuff...My gf doesn't like some of the half hour jams I can listen to (she doesn't smoke - lol)




Where do you guys go for free music ?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

The internet. I use whatever site will provide me with the file  so basically i use google.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 7, 2011)

Off the top of my head

http://freemusicarchive.org/
http://blocsonic.com/
http://www.clearbits.net/
http://www.revolutionvoid.com/


----------



## ...... (Aug 7, 2011)

I mainly use datpiff and mixtape torrent.They always got the new shit right there when you go on it so you dont gotta search and shit.


----------



## willsmokeyou (Aug 7, 2011)

youtube. check this out. http://www.youtube.com/user/DaTokeprod?feature=mhee


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

willsmokeyou said:


> youtube. check this out. http://www.youtube.com/user/DaTokeprod?feature=mhee


Almost as bad as the video's Beardo sticks up on the forum 

I like youtube for music, but obtaining the HQ audio files from it can be a bit tedious.


----------



## bigslama912 (Aug 10, 2011)

Try doing BitTorrent. If people are seeding the songs you want then its soo much faster.

I use BitTorrent Torrent downloader and I get my music either from piratebay.org or isohunt.com


----------



## dam612 (Aug 10, 2011)

I use to torrent on mininova but then they shut down and restructured everything. Grooveshark is pretty nice if im just looking to make a playlist and chill


----------



## sync0s (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been using torrents and www.mp3ye.eu


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 15, 2011)

dam612 said:


> I use to torrent on mininova but then they shut down and restructured everything. *Grooveshark* is pretty nice if im just looking to make a playlist and chill


Looks like a cool site..Bookmarked...I will check it out at some point...thanks for posting.


----------



## superbee (Aug 17, 2011)

www.beemp3.com
www.mp3raid.com
..and if you like punk at all, check out
www.punksandskins.com
MP3 Rocket is cool, but can a bit frustrating.


----------



## CoolNameHere (Aug 18, 2011)

www.btjunkie.org is the only site i use


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Aug 18, 2011)

youtube.com


----------



## ford442 (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.traxinspace.com used to be the best for underground electronic stuff from around the world - now it is reborn, almost as cool so far, with tons of free tracks by aspiring artists..
http://www.soundcloud.com is like the youtube of free music, so you need to go in knowing what you want to hear
http://www.soundclick.com is another where you can listen for free, sometimes buy sometimes download for free depending on the artists choice..

i love torrents - but, a lot of the underground and indie acts are below the torrent radar.. i have 11 torrents of my own music on mininova if anyone is interested - about 100 of my songs for free..  search "noah cohn" at mini!


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 23, 2011)

shoutcast.com


----------



## ford442 (Aug 23, 2011)

i like finding shoutcast streams too from winamp - i ended up on a very stoney channel called Soma FM: Suburbs of Goa - http://voxsc1.somafm.com:8850 - Desi-influenced means that this is Asian, but also east asian and India influenced.. broadcast is in san francisco.. it does some interesting synth stuff along with traditional beats and chants, etc.. (not a goa trance station)


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 24, 2011)

http://google.bitcomet.com/search_bt.htm?q=black+sabbath&cx=003763893858882295225%3Akkabjj2s6cc&cof=FORID%3A10#978
Only search engine I need. Has entire music discography, Movies, video games, pictures, software, ect. Its a torrent site thought so you need something that downloads torrents, i'd reccomend bitcomet since it has the search engine built it.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 28, 2011)

I checked out Grooveshark last night,....Overall I like it in the fact you can find the music you are looking for...Just not sure what quality you are getting that's all...But overall thumbsup


----------



## ford442 (Aug 28, 2011)

grooveshark requires 128k or higher - i do mine at 192k.. http://grooveshark.com/#/artist/Noah+Cohn/1494712


----------



## CR500ROOST (Aug 31, 2011)

since limewire dont work anymore i use frostwire


----------



## knightsinwhitesatin (Sep 1, 2011)

youtube-mp3.org 
easiest thing ever for youtube videos


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 3, 2011)

CoolNameHere said:


> www.btjunkie.org is the only site i use


there it is


----------



## ford442 (Sep 3, 2011)

watch out for seeding on public trackers like the ones linked at btjunkie - if you have fast internet (upstream in the MB), don't let it spew out copyrighted material while you do other stuff.. i had a warning letter after the first day on Comcast.. it is mostly the new releases to be careful of..


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 4, 2011)

ford442 said:


> watch out for seeding on public trackers like the ones linked at btjunkie - if you have fast internet (upstream in the MB), don't let it spew out copyrighted material while you do other stuff.. i had a warning letter after the first day on Comcast.. it is mostly the new releases to be careful of..



yeah i hear ya, one thing i dont do is seed haha cuz i dont give a fuck!


----------



## ford442 (Sep 15, 2011)

my new torrent is now featured on mininova! 

http://www.mininova.org/tor/13201866


----------



## gaurav467 (Sep 16, 2011)

I use google for music...........


----------



## delroyjiggins (Sep 16, 2011)

Pandora.com is awesome, it knows what you want to hear. lol


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.candyrat.com


----------



## tomcruuze (Sep 19, 2011)

Emusic.com, Pandora.com, Rhapsody.com, Myspace.com these are all my most used sites name, Here I can get lettest Music. This sites launch first music then others.


----------



## joansmith (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for share the site list,
I am using youtube for music. here i can find the my necessary needs.


----------



## M.Swills (Sep 20, 2011)

isohunt and bittorrent to name a couple


----------



## splifchris (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah... I dont like the whole illegal download buz... Check it out online ..... Sure.... If you like it.... Then go Buy it you cheap cunts!!!!


----------



## ford442 (Sep 20, 2011)

"In June the MPAA and RIAA announced a &#8216;ground-breaking&#8217; deal with all the major Internet providers in the United States. In an attempt to deter online piracy, a third-party company will monitor BitTorrent and other public file-sharing networks and collect the IP-addresses of alleged infringers. The ISPs will then notify these offenders and tell them that their behavior is unacceptable. After six warnings the ISP may then take a variety of repressive measures, which include slowing down the offender&#8217;s connection"
- Torrentfreak.com


----------



## ErHu (Sep 20, 2011)

bit torrent and isohunt get everything I need


----------



## Vampy (Sep 20, 2011)

pandora.com


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 21, 2011)

What.cd, biggest private tracker for music. Very great site


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Sep 21, 2011)

How did I forget the video game music remixes. These sites have a good number of them.

http://ocremix.org
http://remix.thasauce.net/


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 22, 2011)

ford442 said:


> "In June the MPAA and RIAA announced a &#8216;ground-breaking&#8217; deal with all the major Internet providers in the United States. In an attempt to deter online piracy, a third-party company will monitor BitTorrent and other public file-sharing networks and collect the IP-addresses of alleged infringers. The ISPs will then notify these offenders and tell them that their behavior is unacceptable. After six warnings the ISP may then take a variety of repressive measures, which include slowing down the offender&#8217;s connection"
> - Torrentfreak.com


Internet providers have been sending letters out for years, they are going to have a ton of people to take care of.


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 22, 2011)

no mention of the pirate bay... wtf?!!!


----------



## ford442 (Oct 9, 2011)

hey - i have been getting back into the scene music..
scene.org has TBs of free music - underground electronic stuff mostly.. 
yesterday i spent all day on my 20mb cable and got 145,000 tracks from ftp.rave.ca - you want the pub/modules/fasttracker 2/ songs..


----------



## swaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd go to YouTube and copy the link and go to this site www.listentoyoutube.com to download that particular song into MP3.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 13, 2011)

last.fm ne # of torrent sites.


----------



## splifchris (Oct 13, 2011)

Stop stealing music people!!! music's cheaper than ever before... Listen on youtube or what ever and if you like it then go buy it... These musicians spend years try to break through and make a few quid and illegal downloads make nearly impossible... Quit being cheap ass's


----------



## dam612 (Oct 13, 2011)

splifchris said:


> Stop stealing music people!!! music's cheaper than ever before... Listen on youtube or what ever and if you like it then go buy it... These musicians spend years try to break through and make a few quid and illegal downloads make nearly impossible... Quit being cheap ass's


every artist i know of is FILTHY rich, i dont see any problem with dloading music.


----------



## lvl i k e y (Oct 13, 2011)

dam612 said:


> every artist i know of is FILTHY rich, i dont see any problem with dloading music.




agreed! I like pirate bay. Its nice if you know what particular albums or songs you are looking for. Not so good to browse...


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.thetradersden.org/forums/

mostly live bootlegs, all are legal to DL as its not generally a commercially available item.

I may DL some music here or there, but believe me I wouldnt be buying it anyways. Musicians used to give there shit out at shows to get more people to come to the shows. big bands make tons of merchandising now, they understand they have to diversify their income in modern times. 

Just read a great article with Duff Mckeggan ex GNR member, he went to college for a business degree, he now runs a financial advisors office for musicians.

pretty frikn kool if you ask me.


----------



## Vietnamese Jesus (Oct 17, 2011)

http://grooveshark.com
Free site no registrations or anything, has like all the songs u can think of, free and streaming online . You can also create playlists and save them so u can listen to ur favourites next time ur blazed


----------



## Vietnamese Jesus (Oct 17, 2011)

http://grooveshark.com
Free online music streaming library, probably has every song u can think of, u can create playlists as well so u can listen to ur favourites next time ur blazed 
Oh and u dont need to register or anything


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 17, 2011)

BTJunkie and soundclick...


----------

